# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Καφετιερα KRUPS DOLCE GUSTO

## lavrakas

Εχει ξεμονταρει κανεις αυτη τη καφετιερα? τεσσερις βιδες εχει ολες ολες , αλλα παρόλα αυτα δε ξεκουμπωνει,
και δε θελω να σπασω κανενα πλαστικο....
ειναι καινουρια (5 μηνων) και δεν εχει δουλεψει ποτε.... δεν ειδαμε ποτε το νερακι της να τρεχει......

καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.... :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: κατάλογος.jpg

----------


## windmill82

και γιατι δεν την πηγαινεις πισω απο εκει που την πηρες? ουτε να παιδευτεις , ουτε να κανεις καμμια ζημια . το πιο πιθανο ειναι να σου δωσουν αλλη. :Smile:

----------


## antonis_p

> Εχει ξεμονταρει κανεις αυτη τη καφετιερα? τεσσερις βιδες εχει ολες ολες , αλλα παρόλα αυτα δε ξεκουμπωνει,
> και δε θελω να σπασω κανενα πλαστικο....
> ειναι καινουρια (5 μηνων) και δεν εχει δουλεψει ποτε.... δεν ειδαμε ποτε το νερακι της να τρεχει......
> 
> καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη....κατάλογος.jpg


Την πήρα πρόσφατα από τη SHELL με 20 ευρώ και βενζίνη. Τη δούλεψα στο εξοχικό και έμεινα ευχαριστημένος.

Πάμε παρακάτω, ακούς την αντλία;

----------


## antonis_p

διαβάζει κανείς τα posts στο howtofixit μετά τη μεταφορά τους από το hlektronika;

----------


## lavrakas

Ναι η αντλία δουλεύει, δε ξέρω αν θα τη δεχτούν στ σέρβις,  γιατί είναι δώρο, δεν έχω απόδειξη, και η εγγύηση δεν είναι σφραγισμένη.

Βασικά δε τραβάει νερο Για κάποιο λόγο.

----------


## vstrom2005

Βγάλε το κυτίο του νερού από πίσω και πάτησε με το χέρι την ελλατηριωτή βαλβίδα που έχει από κάτω.Από τα άλατα πολλές φορές κολλάει και δεν αφήνει το νερό να περάσει στο μπόιλερ.

----------


## subaruga

Εκτός από βίδες έχει από κάτω κάτι κόκκινα στρογγυλά τα ανεβάζεις λίγο επάνω και τραβας γερά τα καπάκια δεξιά και αριστερά.αν τα καταφέρει μπορείς να βγάλεις μία φωτογραφία την πλακέτα να με βοηθήσει ς για τον πυκνωτή που δεν φαίνεται το χρώμα σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## theosotir

Αν και έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός....και εγώ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα. 
Δούλευε η αντλία αλλά νερό δεν έτρεχε....τελικά είχε βουλώσει η ακίδα της καφετιέρας.
Την ξεβούλωσα με το ειδικό εργαλείο που έχει στο πίσω μέρος και έκανα και καθαρισμό με υγρό αφαλάτωσης.
Τώρα όλα οκ!
Δείτε και εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGthNClNz7E

----------


## stam1982

Καλησπερα ανοιξα την καφετερια και παρατηρησα οτι εχει μια φυσαλιδα αερα στην εισοδο του νερου( στο σωληνακι που παει στην αντλια)  η οποια προχωραει πολυ αργα αλλα δε μπαινει στην αντλια.Ταυτοχρονα δονειται ολο η μηχανη.
Εχω πανω απο ενα χρονο να τη λειτουργησω.

----------


## mitsus78

Δοκιμασε και εσυ να καθαρισεις την ακιδα. Το ιδιο εκανε και σε μενα

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Τελικα μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες και δοκιμες καταλαβα οτι θελει καθαρισμα απο τα αλατα.Την εβαλα να δουλεψει μονο με νερο, βγαζει ατμο και ζεστο νερο αλλα δεν ανεβαζει πιεση για να τρεξει η καψουλα.

----------


## Lef69

> Καλησπερα *ανοιξα την καφετερια* και παρατηρησα οτι εχει μια φυσαλιδα αερα στην εισοδο του νερου( στο σωληνακι που παει στην αντλια)  η οποια προχωραει πολυ αργα αλλα δε μπαινει στην αντλια.


Πώς την άνοιξες φίλε; Το ερώτημα έχει γίνει και παραπάνω από άλλο μέλος. Έχει μόνο 4 βίδες που είναι άσχετες! Αυτή η συσκευή είναι τόσο κόμπακτ που δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις ΠΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑ ανοίγει  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 

Και για να πω κι εγώ τι έχει, το πρόβλημά της είναι πως στα καλά καθούμενα και χωρίς κανένα λόγο μια ωραία μέρα έσβησε και δεν ξανανοίγει! πατάμε ξαναπατάμε το κουμπί...τίποτα. Δεν ανάβει  :Sad:  Για επσικευή δε συμφέρει να την πας, 30€ έχει καινούργια, αν είναι να τα δώσεις στον ηλεκτρολόγο παίρνεις καινούργια. Ήθελα να δω αν βγήκε κανα καλώδιο ή αν κάηκε ο διακόπτης, γιατί αν είναι καμιά τροφοδοσία...πάει κάδο κατευθείαν.

----------


## p270

ξερει καποιος να μας πει πως ανοιγει;  η δικη μου δεν βγαζει νερο ενω δουλευει η αντλια

για οσους θελουν να την λυσουν βρηκα αυτον τον οδηγο ειναι για την piccolo ισως κανει και για τις αλλες  https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/How+to+...to+Genio/36094

----------

